# Out of Warranty Oil Change



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

So I'm due for my second out of warranty oil change. All my warranty ones were performed at the dealer at non-specific intervals. I just got them done before they expired. My first out of warranty oil change was done at a local mechanic shop we've always taken our cars to, they do great work there so I trust they'll do it right. Last time I went they didn't want to "mess around with different oil types" and just used what the owners manual recommended; which isn't full synthetic. What I am wanting to do this time is buy my own oil and bring it with me to have them put it in. What I'm hoping I can get from all of you is some brief information so I can take care of my Diesel the best I can.

1) How often have you been changing the oil? Regular interval or sooner?

2) Are you using full synthetic? I'd like to use full synthetic as it gets cold here and I'd like it to run as smoothly as possible. From the oil list thread, I see a few at the top such as
*Mobil 1 ESP 5w30/5w-40
Castrol GAU 052 195 M2 SAE 5W-30**
Castrol G 052 195 1L SAE 5W-30

*Does it specify if those are full synthetic? I remember reading elsewhere that any full synthetic that is Dexos 2 rated is fine. Any further info on that would be appreciated!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, first thought, why should I buy synthetic when I can buy the real stuff much cheaper. This sure changed in the last 13 years or so. Even in my 48 year old air compressor, called for conventional oil, had a oil filter on the air outlet that needed cleaning every five minutes or so, with synthetic, haven't cleaned that in years, stays clean.

Same with all my small engines, don't carbon up nearly as much. Even with my electric motors that require a few drops of oil, would take them apart and the bearing and shafts would have that rock hard dried up conventional oil on it, synthetics cured this problem. Another was my Volvo outdrive on my boat, called for conventional, what a mess in side, now staying clean with synthetics. Sure stays a lot cleaner now.

Use to say, with conventional oils, should have an oil change every 3,000 miles, with synthetics and highway driving, good for more like 8,000 miles, today, its cheaper than conventional. Walmart dropped the price of Mobile One down to 21 bucks.

GM insists on using dexos, have no idea where they came up with this name, and just watch your oil remaining life, was a bit more conservative, 20% remaining was fine with me, one time 16%, Cruze was loaded with ice and snow. Conventional oil can plug up that tiny oil feed line to the turbo.

Wasn't born paranoid, sure became this way, have no idea what an oil change place or even my dealer is pouring in, even if they only want 40 bucks extra for dexos, but caught some using a dirty container to pour it in. So just do this myself. Takes about 20 minutes, quicker than I can drive there and sit bored to death in a waiting room for over an hour. And I know that filter was replaced and exactly what I am pouring in right up to the full mark. Also spray all those rubber suspension bushings with silicone, lasts a lot longer this way. Both front and rear.

Other OEM"s do not insist on synthetics, can use conventional, semi-synthetic, or full synthetic, doesn't make any difference to them, oil change intervals are the same if you want to maintain your PT warranty.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I use full synthetic in my cars, either Castrol or Mobile-1. Out here in the land of fruits and nuts, the Mobile-1 is a bit cheaper and on most new cars, the manual will give you 10,000 mile change intervals on synthetic oil.

Like @NickD, I change my oil myself: unless you are watching those guys (or completely trust your mechanic), you don't know what they are putting in your car, or if they've properly changed your filters, etc. Old oil can be dropped off for recycling at most auto parts stores (don't dump it in your yard or down a drain), and it takes maybe twenty minutes. I generally change my intake air filter every other oil change because I live in a very dusty environment. You should at least inspect your air filter every oil change.

You might want to check out your cabin filter-- it lives behind your glove box and they can get really nasty after a while. I check mine every 30,000 miles or so.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I had the first four oil changes done by Chevy dealer, they did a great job, they used a Mobil 1 dexos 2 oil, full synthetic. I did those four over 24k miles, so about 6k intervals on average. I watched them do the service so I know they did it correctly. 

I am doing my own changes now when on 7500 mile intervals. Using pennzoil euro 5w 30 dexos 2. Draining the oil is easy, changing the oil filter isn't fun or easy, in a bad spot to get access. It makes a small mess every time no matter how I do it. It saves about 35 to 40 bucks for me to do it. I drive a lot so it's oil changes about every two months.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mobil ESP. I never did any of the free oil changes. Always did them myself. Too many dealer issues not knowing what spec oil to use.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Open the pan plug first, then crack loose the filter cover, most of the oil will drain down, I waste a paper towel when pulling up he oil filter cap with the filter attached, keeps engine oil from dripping all over.

Sure took long enough to add a cabin filter to these things, before that debris would build up on the face of the evaporator. Depending on the vehicle and the age plus the work involved, Fords were miserable with that evaporator box, had to recover the refrigerant first before removing it.

Would just remove the blower motor, stick my large shop vacuum cleaner hose into that hole, duct tape my leaf blower to one opened dash vent, and switch it on, talk about a Kansas mid 30's dust storm.

Cruze is not bullet proof, while it had a fine screen in that plastic under the windshield grille, if you remove that grille, will find two large openings on either side. Debated what to do about this, felt window screen would be to fine, so went with that plastic rain gutter shield with 3/16" square holes, hot glued it on. Least this kept out the large stuff, cabin filter took care of that fine stuff. 

Assume those large holes augment the grille, kind of worthless around here when snow and ice build up on it.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> I had the first four oil changes done by Chevy dealer, they did a great job, they used a Mobil 1 dexos 2 oil, full synthetic. I did those four over 24k miles, so about 6k intervals on average. I watched them do the service so I know they did it correctly.
> 
> I am doing my own changes now when on 7500 mile intervals. Using pennzoil euro 5w 30 dexos 2. Draining the oil is easy, changing the oil filter isn't fun or easy, in a bad spot to get access. It makes a small mess every time no matter how I do it. It saves about 35 to 40 bucks for me to do it. I drive a lot so it's oil changes about every two months.


68K miles, '14 CTD, same Pennzoil as @IndyDiesel (readily on-hand at local Walmart) and WIX filter.

Only difference is my interval is every 5K. I realize this is expensive and unnecessary, my reason?I'm getting old and my memory never was that good to begin with LOL. The used oil gets recycled.

So when the odometer hits 70K, 75K, 80K, etc I do my oil/filter. Fuel filters and tire rotation every 10K. I use this same interval for my Cummins only I do that fuel filter every oil change, not every other. I don't always use the best fuels so I change my fuel filters often just to be sure.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> 68K miles, '14 CTD, same Pennzoil as @IndyDiesel (readily on-hand at local Walmart) and WIX filter.
> 
> Only difference is my interval is every 5K. I realize this is expensive and unnecessary, my reason?I'm getting old and my memory never was that good to begin with LOL. The used oil gets recycled.
> 
> So when the odometer hits 70K, 75K, 80K, etc I do my oil/filter. Fuel filters and tire rotation every 10K. I use this same interval for my Cummins only I do that fuel filter every oil change, not every other. I don't always use the best fuels so I change my fuel filters often just to be sure.


youre changing the cruze diesel fuel filter every 10,000 miles?...the stock filter?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i did the 'free' changes at 0% 

ive done the others at 0%, some of those 1000 miles past 0%, its just oil.

i use stock filter and total ineo 5w30....its the only oil available to me where i live at the right cost, i can get mobil, but only in 1l bottles, ends up costing 2x the Total ineo, it meets the criteria


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

boraz said:


> youre changing the cruze diesel fuel filter every 10,000 miles?...the stock filter?


That's my plan...got the car in May with 63K and will be doing the fuel filter at 70K. Filter life monitor says I still have about 65% remaining. I do my Cummins fuel filter every 5K and it comes out pretty black every time. I realize the Cummins runs a LOT more fuel through the filter than the 2.0 CTD, hence the shorter intervals. 

Again, I'm a weirdo about oil and filters. Wife's 03 Yukon has 370,000 miles on the original motor using these short oil change intervals.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> That's my plan...got the car in May with 63K and will be doing the fuel filter at 70K. Filter life monitor says I still have about 65% remaining. I do my Cummins fuel filter every 5K and it comes out pretty black every time. I realize the Cummins runs a LOT more fuel through the filter than the 2.0 CTD, hence the shorter intervals.
> 
> Again, I'm a weirdo about oil and filters. Wife's 03 Yukon has 370,000 miles on the original motor using these short oil change intervals.


There is nothing wrong with shorter intervals. I just drive so much and all highway I am ok with using the oil life monitor. I have always used shorter intervals before as well.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

On my current oil (it was done at the dealer with full synthetic Dexos2) I sampled and did analysis when it was at 10% or so on the oil life indicator at about 7500 miles and the lab recommended resample after another 3000 miles. I resampled at 10,900 miles and am waiting the results. I will be using the Walmart Penzoil Euro L Dexos 2 the next time with an AC Delco filter... I bought the filters from Amazon.com and even bough a few extra drain plugs from Suburban Chevrolet and their Parts Monkey ebay store...


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I change the oil in mine every 5,000 miles (or six months, which usually comes first). My brother or father do it at their work, they both work in different dealers. The first 3 changes were free and used the Dexos 2 Ac-Delco full synthetic. My brothers work just started using Mobil Super 3000xe so I am using that for now on as long as it goes there, if not I will use the Pennzoil that is available at Walmart.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! Based on the posts, I'll see what my local Walmart carries and pick some up.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Thanks for the replies! Based on the posts, I'll see what my local Walmart carries and pick some up.


I had to request my local Walmart to supply to the correct pennzoil dexos 2. They keep it in stock now at my store.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> LiveTrash said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies! Based on the posts, I'll see what my local Walmart carries and pick some up.
> ...


Can you provide me with a full name of the one you buy? I'm seeing a few on the website.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> Open the pan plug first, then crack loose the filter cover, most of the oil will drain down, I waste a paper towel when pulling up he oil filter cap with the filter attached, keeps engine oil from dripping all over.
> 
> Sure took long enough to add a cabin filter to these things, before that debris would build up on the face of the evaporator. Depending on the vehicle and the age plus the work involved, Fords were miserable with that evaporator box, had to recover the refrigerant first before removing it.
> 
> ...


That might help some for oil filter, the diesel is on passenger side corner down below and just not great access to it, it is doable but last time I scratched my left arm all up. The gas cruze is top side and a breeze compared to the diesel oil filter.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Can you provide me with a full name of the one you buy? I'm seeing a few on the website.


It's Platinum Euro L 5w 30. I buy it in five quart jug, like 25.68


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> LiveTrash said:
> 
> 
> > Can you provide me with a full name of the one you buy? I'm seeing a few on the website.
> ...


Pretty sure that's in stock at my local Walmart, so that's perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Pennzoil Dexos 2 Walmart*

Happened to have a bottle laying around...Dexos 2 logo at lower left just above the words "Motor Oil"


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> LiveTrash said:
> 
> 
> > Can you provide me with a full name of the one you buy? I'm seeing a few on the website.
> ...


Right, so if I buy a 5 quart container or equivalent and take it to the shop, that will be enough for them to do the change? Looks like the owners manual says the engine takes 4.25 quarts.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> Right, so if I buy a 5 quart container or equivalent and take it to the shop, that will be enough for them to do the change? Looks like the owners manual says the engine takes 4.25 quarts.


Yep, that'll be plenty...you'll have a little left in the 5 qt jug.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Happened to have a bottle laying around...Dexos 2 logo at lower left just above the words "Motor Oil"
> 
> View attachment 235402


Thanks for posting, I tried and my iPad would not let me post. That is exactly what I use.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

My local Walmart doesn't seem to carry what is being recommended here. 
I found this at Crappy Tire, MotoMaster I assume would be a fair equivalent? MotoMaster Formula 1 EURO 5W30 Synthetic Oil, 946-mL Bottle | Canadian Tire


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

7,500 mile changes with oil recommended above sounds like a solid plan. Look at the UOA page for diesels if you want to get an idea on what oils do what at higher mileages.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> My local Walmart doesn't seem to carry what is being recommended here.
> I found this at Crappy Tire, MotoMaster I assume would be a fair equivalent? MotoMaster Formula 1 EURO 5W30 Synthetic Oil, 946-mL Bottle | Canadian Tire


I don't see the Dexos 2 logo on the MotoMaster, I'd steer clear. May want to check out Amsoil.com. Andrei @XtremeRevolution can hook you up with the right oil.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Okay, so what exactly is Dexos 2?

Is that a specification, or a certain formula?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dngrsone said:


> Okay, so what exactly is Dexos 2?
> 
> Is that a specification, or a certain formula?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It's a low-SAPS/low-ash specification/standard for emissions component compatibility. Unless you have an emissions delete, I would choose strictly from products that advertise compliance with the Dexos2 specification.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> My local Walmart doesn't seem to carry what is being recommended here.
> I found this at Crappy Tire, MotoMaster I assume would be a fair equivalent? MotoMaster Formula 1 EURO 5W30 Synthetic Oil, 946-mL Bottle | Canadian Tire


explain why you assume this


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> I don't see the Dexos 2 logo on the MotoMaster, I'd steer clear. May want to check out Amsoil.com. Andrei @XtremeRevolution can hook you up with the right oil.


dexos2 is irrelevant, it only needs to meet acea c3.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Wasn't able to find the oil anywhere people are recommending. I just ended up taking it to the dealership today and they said the oil they offer now is a Dexos 2 Full Synthetic. They're quite knowledgeable of the Diesel Cruze, a lot come through my local dealer so I trust them.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Wasn't able to find the oil anywhere people are recommending. I just ended up taking it to the dealership today and they said the oil they offer now is a Dexos 2 Full Synthetic. They're quite knowledgeable of the Diesel Cruze, a lot come through my local dealer so I trust them.


In my opinion since this a special oil you have to plan ahead and have it ready and on hand before you need to do a change. I have a handful of oil filters, air filters, fuel filter and even oil in my personal stock. I guess I spent $150 or so to have a stock of supplies, but it's nice to have handy and ready to use when needed.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have yet to come across any stores carrying Dexos2 oil in my area (walmart, advance auto, pep boys, local auto parts stores) so I get Mobile Super 3000 XE full synthetic and a filter from the dealer. They usually take 10% off too which is nice.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> In my opinion since this a special oil you have to plan ahead and have it ready and on hand before you need to do a change. I have a handful of oil filters, air filters, fuel filter and even oil in my personal stock. I guess I spent $150 or so to have a stock of supplies, but it's nice to have handy and ready to use when needed.


Anywhere you recommend a fuel filter? The dealer wanted a pretty penny for one. Mine has about 8% life left according to the DIC. Is a specific one required?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Anywhere you recommend a fuel filter? The dealer wanted a pretty penny for one. Mine has about 8% life left according to the DIC. Is a specific one required?


yeah a particular one is required

yeah the dealer makes profit off of parts, gotta pay for the pretty building somehow.

i havent found one <$70 cdn yet.

available all over the internet though.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Anywhere you recommend a fuel filter? The dealer wanted a pretty penny for one. Mine has about 8% life left according to the DIC. Is a specific one required?


I got mine on rock auto.com. There is a also a 5% discount from cruze talk, go to vendor below and get discount code


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

If I still have mine when the warranty runs out I will use 0w-30.


----------

